# Mortel concours de vodka en Russie



## macinside (20 Novembre 2003)

_MOSCOU (Reuters) - Le gérant d'un magasin de Volgodonsk, dans le sud de la Russie, a été inculpé d'homicide volontaire après la mort du gagnant d'un concours de vodka dont le premier prix était dix litres de ce breuvage.

Selon le parquet, le vainqueur avait réussi à absorber trois bouteilles de 50 cl. Il avait été ramené en taxi chez lui, où il est décédé dans les 20 minutes suivantes.

Cinq participants à ce concours mensuel, qui a duré une quarantaine de minutes en tout et consistait à absorber le maximum d'alcool en un minimum de temps, ont dû être admis dans l'unité de soins intensifs de l'hôpital.

Les Russes boivent l'équivalent de 15 litres d'alcool pur par habitant et par an et certains spécialistes estiment qu'un habitant sur sept est alcoolique_


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2003)

tien on voit plus Hero depuis un moment !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Novembre 2003)

Il est toujours vivant, pas d'inquiétudes


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2003)

je sais


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _MOSCOU (Reuters) - Le gérant d'un magasin de Volgodonsk, dans le sud de la Russie, a été inculpé d'homicide volontaire après la mort du gagnant d'un concours de vodka dont le premier prix était dix litres de ce breuvage.
> 
> Selon le parquet, le vainqueur avait réussi à absorber trois bouteilles de 50 cl. Il avait été ramené en taxi chez lui, où il est décédé dans les 20 minutes suivantes.
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce qui t'attend à L'aesB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mon copain  Mini risque d'être déchainé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf si il n'est pas remis de la fête du CHL de la veille.


----------



## Zitoune (21 Novembre 2003)

Je vois que la réputation de Mini n'est pas usurpée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











PS : Et merci pour le lien


----------

